
Ink Cartridges Are a Scam - vinchuco
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHX6tHdQGiQ
======
travoltaj
I first learned about this scam/business strategy in around 2008. I'm from
India.

When I was in 10th class, we got a printer for my dad's office work. The
printer was for around $40 or so. I was really excited and printed out a few
full-page colour images of animals. Then my 4-years-older sister told me that
the printer used ink and didn't run indefinitely. Okay. I didn't know that. I
stopped using the printer after that.

Eventually, we ran out of ink in 2-3 months. The cost of new cartridges? $50
The cost to get those re-filled in a local shop? $2. It voided the warranty?
Who cares - a new printer WITH new cartridges would be cheaper than purchasing
separate cartridges.

We re-filled those cartridges around 7-8 times over the next 2 years after
which we threw away the printer, and it worked perfectly during the time.

~~~
helb
_> a new printer WITH new cartridges would be cheaper_

Yes, but most printers come with "starter" cartridges, which have much less
ink than the expensive replacement ones.

~~~
headsoup
Scam number two: 'starter cartridges.'

------
ohiovr
Yes it is. Fortunately laser printers are a decent alternative. The color
laser I'm using still has its original toner carts from the day I got it a
year or so ago. I wonder how long it takes Goodwill to sell or turn over their
isle of inkjets.

~~~
leetbulb
I purchased a $50 laser printer about a year ago as well. The stock toner cart
is at most half used after printing multiple reams of paper. Inkjet's can suck
it.

------
squarefoot
Ironically, we have Open Hardware/Source 3D printers but not 2D ones. Some
development in that field too would send a message.

------
ericls
It’s time to start a new printer company. Anyone on board?

